# "Things" you would never give up for the perfect mate.....



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Not your moralistic characteristic maladies.

Physical things that you would choose over the perfect mate. For me it is my 16 chainsaws and my true love my log splitter (Which I sold 1/2 interest in at a moment of economic purgatory). I love my log splitter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Perfection is highly overrated. However, I'd give up anything for nonjudgmental and fun.
ETA: I don't mean like fun for 3 or 4 hours. I mean, somebody that's fun to be around as a generalization.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

If she was perfect, she wouldn't ask me to give up anything! lol

But, I am kind of partial to my old .357 Magnum Ruger Blackhawk
(3 screw, never "returned" to the factory for the "safety fix")


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

If he were the perfect mate, I wouldn't have to give up anything.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

JL and I think alike ... and have synchronicity, too ... neato.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Pinch, poke, you owe me a coke! lol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

zong said:


> Perfection is highly overrated. However, I'd give up anything for nonjudgmental and fun.
> ETA: I don't mean like fun for 3 or 4 hours. I mean, somebody that's fun to be around as a generalization.



No......not that "warm fuzzy poop"......what physical thing is a deal killer....Like my 1952 military duce and a half 6X6 is a deal killer. You don't love my trucks, you are history.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I'd give up women ( n that's not to choose to be gay either). I figure I get along quite well with myself all day an night. I've spent the last 34 years with me of course there was a few late night encounters. I guess I'll make a commitment to myself an just be me.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> No......not that "warm fuzzy poop"......what physical thing is a deal killer....Like my 1952 military duce and a half 6X6 is a deal killer. You don't love my trucks, you are history.


Dang! You come with 16 chainsaws, splitter AND deuce & 1/2?!?!

You rock! 
Wait a minute, are they all in running condition?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

My Excavtor is the deal breaker. Actually I have a ton of materialistic stuff that I wouldn't give up. The paver could go I guess idl doing blacktop


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd give up anything. My home, my orchard, my garden, my tractors, all my money. All I ever wanted in life was to be happy, and stuff won't do it.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The things I will not give up as of the person I am today are my house, my possessions within it, my solitude or any space for a mate to stay over for more than 8 hours and that better not happen more than once every two or three weeks at the most.

Guess I will stick with the gal with her own house and same rules I have on the other side of town because its working good for us for going on 35 years on and off and the last three years solid.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmm. Well, I guess the biggest difference is that I've actually been happy before. A simple little country girl, barely could read and write. Still, she had enough common sense not to crap in her own cornflakes. She knew if I was happy, I'd make sure she was, too. And she was. I look at the complications presented before me now, I know these women will never be happy. and no man will ever be happy with an unhappy woman.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey, let me tell ya something. She used to get mad, and then she was going to sleep on the couch. No problem. I'd start to head to the bedroom around 10 or so, she'd say, "You going to bed?" I'd say, "Well, yea" and she'd say "Want me to come in there for a while?" And I'd say "What for" and she'd say "You know" and I'd say "OK" So, then afterward, she'd go back and sleep on the couch. Cause, even though she was mad, she wasn't hateful. 
She never did say no to me. I never did say no to her. If that bothers you, tough. It worked for me. 

I really have known happiness.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

So WHO has the 16 saws and the splitter? The older, grizzled male who lives in Alaska, or the reality of a mother living in CA? 

Who else is in there with you, Sybil?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

zong said:


> I really have known happiness.


So have I. Okay, it didn't last very long but I have wonderful memories of wonderful moments which means I'm perfectly happy to be alone for the rest of my life with my past. If I close my eyes and clear my mind, I can be right back at those times easily. Remembering spitting lugies with someone I once loved in Costa Rica on a park bench in the rain makes me smile. Gross? Yeah but not if you'd been there. 

Sorry, topic was what I'd never give up...my heart..my soul...never, ever again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey, happy is happy. I mean, look at everybody here. I know I'm a little off the beaten path. But, realistically, despite all my anguish, who here is enjoying life, moment by moment more than I am? Nobody. Reason?? I know what happy is. It's that simple. Really.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

16 chainsaws. uh huh.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> 16 chainsaws. uh huh.


But how many does he carry in his truck and has he ever said, "I need a bigger saw"?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

zong said:


> Hey, happy is happy. I mean, look at everybody here. I know I'm a little off the beaten path. But, realistically, despite all my anguish, who here is enjoying life, moment by moment more than I am? Nobody. Reason?? I know what happy is. It's that simple. Really.


Happiness is different for different folks.

You only know what provides you happiness. You have no idea what brings others happiness. Regardless , enjoy what you have or nostalgically remember and accept that others have found the happiness they sought also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Dude, I see myself. I see others. What am I supposed to do, deny my eyes?? You really think you can't see happiness?
Hey, take a poll. Who around here enjoys their life the most. It's gotta be me. And I'm not even particularly satisfied. I just don't have some insane pie in the sky notion, is all.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah, sometimes you just need a longer bar to git er done.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

so, how long IS your bar SOurdough?


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Dogs, guns, log cabins, and living in quiet, wild places are all non-negotiable.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

There's no such thing as a perfect mate and if there was, well then, they wouldn't be expecting you to give up or change anything, would they?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Don't paint yourself too pretty, Zong. I'm pretty darn happy.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

If he/she were truly the right one, I'd give up just about anything except for my children. That said, I would hope that someone who was right for me would share my love for books and be at least accepting, ideally supportive of my artistic endeavors and love of plants.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Chamoisse, if they aren't accepting and supportive of what you hold dear then they're not right for you.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Life is an adventure. Never say never. Just don't sacrifice your soul. I value my dignity highly, but it ain't priceless.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

There ya go, trying again to get us to expand our minds and THINK! Do we have to be real sure about the love thing before we answer this question?

Well, here goes...I can't think of any physical possessions I couldn't give up. After all, I just lost thousands' worth of tools, equipment, etc in a barn fire, and I'm not all racked up about it. Eh! It's just "stuff".


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I've thought about it some more, and I'd have to say, "Don't make me give up my drill, jigsaw, angle grinder and zip ties." I do a LOT of Ozark Engineering with those items. If I've got to give 'em up, he'd better have similar toys he's willing to share!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I can't think of anything except my dog.....


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

My Ferrari, my private Hawaiian Island, G6 private jet, and my subscription to BHM... 

Oh wait, I already id give all that up, except for BHM...

Carry on...


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I do have possessions I treasure, my garden , anything I have from my grandfather etc. They are just things and my happiness does not depend on them. What I take seriously are my responsibilities, to my children, my siblings and my mother.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not sure I'd hook up with "perfection".


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

WhyNot said:


> I'm not sure I'd hook up with "perfection".


Maybe just for the weekend ?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Vickie44 said:


> Maybe just for the weekend ?


LOL At one time in my life yeah. But, I actually don't do that anymore.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

If I met the "perfect mate" there would be nothing that I would not give up if it ment I would spend the rest of my life with that person. Things are things, life is to short to care about something more than somebody. That being said, chances are better that I'll weigh what I did in high school again than that I will meet "perfect" so guess I get to keep my things.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Betsy, I don't want to make you or any of the other ladies jealous or anything...and usually I don't brag...BUT I can fit into the same earrings I wore in high school! 

neener neener! LOL


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I do still wear the same size jeans I wore in high school  I am bragging.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

My dog, the water, and the North. Blizzards are much more fun than heat waves.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Zong, Nobody is as happy as you? Nobody lives life as good as you? I am glad you are happy with your life, but some of your posts allude to it not being perfection either. Your aseccment of the rest of our lives here shows a lot of arrogance and a giant ego.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Nowhere did I say I was happy. Nowhere. Where do you get that notion??? Maybe you need to actually read what somebody says when you decide to comment on it.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wait Zong , you did imply that .

"who here is enjoying life, moment by moment more than I am? Nobody. Reason?? I know what happy is." 

Bruce has a point , how can you. or anyone , judge the degree of the happiness( or enjoyment ) of others ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

If you read the posts before that I clearly and unambiguously state 


zong said:


> Hmmm. Well, I guess the biggest difference is that* I've actually been happy before.* A simple little country girl, barely could read and write. Still, she had enough common sense not to crap in her own cornflakes. She knew if I was happy, I'd make sure she was, too. And she was. I look at the complications presented before me now, I know these women will never be happy. and no man will ever be happy with an unhappy woman.


ETA: It would be impossible to enjoy every second of every day more than I do. I get a thrill from every taste of food. Every bird song. every sight, every sound. Just being alive turns me on. But I'm not happy. Just making the best of what I got.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I won't give up anything for the perfect mate. Been down that road already. I think I might have married him once. 
I've been in love, I've had my heart broken, I've had a soul mate that I couldn't be with. 
I don't own anything that is more important to me than any other person. Maybe my horse but I don't consider him a possesion. And I will never lose my home to a man again, I already lost 2. Though the house itself isn't important...its more about the security of knowing I won't have to be homeless.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> My dog, the water, and the North. *Blizzards are much more fun than heat waves*.


What? You can't get naked in a blizzard... outside anyway!  In a heat wave you can get naked in the water... with your dog if you should so choose.

I don't have a material possesion that I wouldn't give up. I wouldn't give up who I am... my personality or my kids personalities. Stuff is just stuff and for the right person that stuff becomes pretty unimportant.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Is there any such thing as a "perfect" mate? I don't know that there is. Is there someone out there that is perfect for you, maybe.

As far as giving up stuff, DH didn't ask that I give up anything. I reckon the only thing I would not be able to give up would be my horses, but even then, DH didn't ask me to give them up and when my riding horse died, he bought me another.

I go out of my way to make sure that DH doesn't give up anything he likes/wants/etc. either. I don't get the "giving up" thing, if you find the "perfect" person for yourself, you don't ask that they give up things anyway. You find ways to accommodate both persons needs/wants and "stuff".

Like Nehi said, it's just stuff and personally, I have found that I had too much "stuff" anyway and have been giving things away, selling, donating and dumping for the last year. Still got too much stuff. 

Hope to get down to what is essential and the rest will be history. No sense burdening the kids with a bunch of "stuff" that they will have to sort through.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i had the nearest thing to perfection already and there were many times when i threatened to hit him with whatever was handy. i never gave up anything. whatever made me happy he was good with it. i dont intend to give up anything for anyone . i did this with my second husband. my tea parties ,friends,gardens etc. i learned to despise that old thing. never again! ~Georgia


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Qhorseman said:


> I do still wear the same size jeans I wore in high school  I am bragging.


I'm glad I don't. I had a huge muffin top when I finally zipped up 34s in HS; I lost 25 lbs my 1st semester of college. Today 28s fit like a glove! (You can't compare women's sizes--I wear the size 11 bells I wore in college now--off the rack I'm a 2 or 4.) BTW, you didn't mention your size...inquiring minds want to know if you're bragging about wearing 40s in HS...:grin:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

lol in high school everyone thought I was anorexic...so I guess I don't want to be able to fit into those jeans again either lol


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

katydidagain said:


> I'm glad I don't. I had a huge muffin top when I finally zipped up 34s in HS; I lost 25 lbs my 1st semester of college. Today 28s fit like a glove! (You can't compare women's sizes--I wear the size 11 bells I wore in college now--off the rack I'm a 2 or 4.) BTW, you didn't mention your size...inquiring minds want to know if you're bragging about wearing 40s in HS...:grin:


34X30's  I have always had jobs that required physical fitnes, the Navy, then LE and now working my farm and cutting firewood.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

momof2 said:


> What? You can't get naked in a blizzard... outside anyway!  In a heat wave you can get naked in the water... with your dog if you should so choose.
> 
> I don't have a material possesion that I wouldn't give up. I wouldn't give up who I am... my personality or my kids personalities. Stuff is just stuff and for the right person that stuff becomes pretty unimportant.


I'm sorry you've never gotten naked during a blizzard. You should put that on your bucket list. It's a lot nicer than you might think.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd never give up my collection losing Love Lottery tickets... I've come to know them like an old friend now...


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Qhorseman said:


> 34X30's  I have always had jobs that required physical fitnes, the Navy, then LE and now working my farm and cutting firewood.


Never had a job that required more than walking a few steps to retrieve a file or discuss something with a coworker until 3 years ago when I became a landscaper--not by choice but by necessity--I like to eat. 

On my own I would never move this much but I get paid to work out now. Not paid much but I walk miles daily, wrestle heavy equipment, do a lot of "limbing up" of trees besides pruning copious shrubs and bend over many times during my 10 hour (often) shifts to grab weeds. Ohio peeps put cobble stones (they call them river rocks) on beds which are on hills so I do a lot of climbing up and down slippery slopes; think goat. Company gave me the Ranger as my vehicle--manual tranny (none of the other women know how to handle a clutch) with no PS. Didn't expect to be in such great shape at my advanced age...no old lady wings...you should see my biceps! 

Wow, major thread drift...

I just thought of something I will not give up--the umbrella bench from my grandparents' farm. Found it in a barn covered with pigeon crap when I was 12 and have carried it with me on every move from MD to NC to VA to MD and now OH. Good or bad it won't fit in my Geo so it's held me back from getting away several times.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF I found the PERFECT woman. Why would i have to give up ANYTHING??


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

My self respect is the only thing I wouldn't give up. Never again will I let someone put me down constantly. Of course if he is perfect he wouldn't


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, nothing. If he is a perfect mate he wouldn't want me to give up anything that was important to me.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

There is no such thing as a perfect mate. 

If there was such a thing as a perfect mate, then nobody would have to give up anything for the perfect mate because the perfect mate (being perfect) wouldn't require anyone else to give up anything for them. Besides which, if there was such a thing as a perfect mate then there wouldn't be anything else that was more perfect than the perfect mate, so one wouldn't have to worry about what to give up for the perfect mate because there simply wouldn't be anything better than the perfect mate.

.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

For most folks finding a perfect mate is like finding a tailored fit suit of clothes on a clearance sale rack.

Life has always been primarily an off the rack environment and most find something that fits them good enough and is within their budget. The rest end up going through life grumbling to themselves and whoever happens to be in ear shot of them that they can't find their perfect fit.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

So right, Shreck. There is no such thing as a perfect mate, but I've come to realize that good enough is good enough. Perfect would be boring anyway.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

momof2 said:


> What? You can't get naked in a blizzard... outside anyway!  In a heat wave you can get naked in the water... with your dog if you should so choose.
> 
> I don't have a material possesion that I wouldn't give up. I wouldn't give up who I am... my personality or my kids personalities. Stuff is just stuff and for the right person that stuff becomes pretty unimportant.


Mom! You are back! Glad to see that.

Haven't you ever heard of Polar Bear clubs? People do crazy things with cabin fever. 

By the way, you Southerners don't know what you are missing until you are softly kissed in a snowbank. The snow actually melts.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

My Virginity


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Mom! You are back! Glad to see that.
> 
> Haven't you ever heard of Polar Bear clubs? People do crazy things with cabin fever.
> 
> By the way, you Southerners don't know what you are missing until you are softly kissed in a snowbank. The snow actually melts.


And your tongue actually sticks to metal too.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> No......not that "warm fuzzy poop"......what physical thing is a deal killer....Like my 1952 military duce and a half 6X6 is a deal killer. You don't love my trucks, you are history.


Nothing. Why would anyone put a thing, over the love of a living human being, especially one that would be your perfect mate?

I wouldn't want to be second to a thing, either.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh gosh...I never thought of it as an 'either or.' I have to admit that at my age, the perfect mate would be nice but not a 'must have.' I think I've experienced a lot of wonderful things in life and don't feel that I've lacked. I wouldn't give up the things I have now: my children, my health, friends and community. I rent and my apartment is furnished in 'early tag sale.' In my youth I had all of 'forever' and could pick up and go at a moments notice. I have responsibilities now and embrace them (not always easy  ) but wonderful at the same time. Two more years and my youngest will be out of the nest and Maine beckons. I think I have one more move left in me and the sea is close to being my perfect mate. But you never know.....


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

There isn't a material posession I wouldn't give up for someone I believe is perfect for me. True happiness is worth more than anything material.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thinking about this some more today, I wouldn't give up living on the fringe. I won't go back to mainstream society. I like being socially "off the grid".


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> Thinking about this some more today, I wouldn't give up living on the fringe. I won't go back to mainstream society. I like being socially "off the grid".


I like how you put that! You've coined a new phrase that's a perfect fit for many of us,

Socially off the grid!


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Mom! You are back! Glad to see that.
> 
> Haven't you ever heard of Polar Bear clubs? People do crazy things with cabin fever.
> 
> *By the way, you Southerners don't know what you are missing until you are softly kissed in a snowbank. The snow actually melts. *


I'm guessing there are lots of fall babies in the north! Raven you are gonna have me wanting to move north with talk like that... just gotta find a man that likes to kiss in the freezing cold... shouldn't be too hard... it seems so romantic. 

You gotta come visit me in the summer... we will hang out at the river... in the warm water. We can watch the gators and swing from the rope swing... the guys are all grilling and sharing drinks. Better yet we can go to the lake and ski or tube... hang out on the boat while listening to Zac Brown play on the stage over the water... while the guys share the drinks of course. I love the south!!! There is always the pool with the pink drinks and little umbrellas... or the beach! I love my toes in the sand and a cold drink in my hand... the cool ocean breeze...the south! 

Of course the north could be appealing if Mav ever got his hot tub built and started serving pink drinks with cute umbrellas. Some things might be better than the south... maybe!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fall is terribly romantic. I don't think you would want to leave if you spent a fall in the North with a cute boy. Like I said on another thread somewhere, people judge the North based on the ugly cities. The countryside is wonderful up here. You should see the leaves change in New England. Yes, the colors are as brilliant as seen in photographs.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> The countryside is wonderful up here. You should see the leaves change in New England. Yes, the colors are as brilliant as seen in photographs.


Even more brilliant in person.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hey, I was in the NE in October of last year. I do agree... it's beautiful and could be very romantic. I like it up that way... the people are just as cool as in the south... and you have no idea how much that pains me to say. A hot tub in the fall... with the pink drinks and cute umbrellas... that does sound pretty romantic. I might not want to come back to my 90 degrees in October.

Good grief... I am agreeing with a northerner!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

You wouldn't believe the number of people that move away and end up coming back. Winters aren't really that bad in the right location. If you live in an area where there is a lot going on, then it is pretty fun and goes fast. That is why I love WNY.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

An oldie thread......with some interesting members. Anyone changed their thinking on this issue.........????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF there was the perfect woman, AND IF there were one perfect FOR ME< Then I wouldn't have to give up anything. That's what would help to make her perfect.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> Not your moralistic characteristic maladies.
> 
> Physical things that you would choose over the perfect mate. For me it is my 16 chainsaws and my true love my log splitter (Which I sold 1/2 interest in at a moment of economic purgatory). I love my log splitter.


I must have the perfect mate,,,,, she has never asked me to give up anything.


----------

